# What weight could i reach?



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

I know it's a bit of an open question, but i know there is a limit to what size i can get.

I am 5'4 and 3 weeks ago i weighed 44kgs i now weigh 51kgs, I would idealy like to hit the 10st mark or more if possible.

What do you think is achievable?

I don't have a set diet because i can't stick to them, so i eat clean and take in about 3200 cals per day.

Any ideas would be appriciated,


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I think you could hit 200kg mate just get your **** down to KFC 4 times per day for the next 4 years.


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

good idea, but looking for clean gains, don't mind a bit of fat but the lower bf% the better


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a weight gaining section with lots of advice on extra shakes, supplements and meals. you are putting on weight already so you'll acheive your goal with the right approach:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ninjauk said:


> I don't have a set diet because i can't stick to them, so i eat clean and take in about 3200 cals per day.


if you don't have a set det how do you know you eat 3200cals a day? do you weigh everything you eat?

**Moved to correct section**


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if you don't have a set det how do you know you eat 3200cals a day? do you weigh everything you eat?
> 
> **Moved to correct section**


appologies for posting in wrong section.

I do have a diet, but i don't have anything set in stone.

i take count what cals i am eating and suplement my meals with weight gainers


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

You could get bigger than what you are mate, that's for sure :thumbup1:

Why not eat big, train hard and see how big you can get 

Its hard to tell how big you can get as everyone is diffrent


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

i am training hard and eating as much in the day as i can squeeze in, which is alot at the moment since i was laid off last week, so can spend all day eating now


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Ninjauk said:


> i am training hard and eating as much in the day as i can squeeze in, which is alot at the moment since i was laid off last week, so can spend all day eating now


Your under 10 stone?

What's you age?

Are you training to get massive, toned or strength?


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> Your under 10 stone?
> 
> What's you age?
> 
> Are you training to get massive, toned or strength?


I'm training to get as big as possible, so fare i'm gaining around 3-4 pounds a week. which i'm happy about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

3-4 pounds a week, crack on then sir, I wish I could gain that even on gear lol!


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> 3-4 pounds a week, crack on then sir, I wish I could gain that even on gear lol!


I'm pleased with it, costing me a fortune on food though, but worth it. Just hope i keep gaining at this level


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Ninjauk said:


> I'm pleased with it, costing me a fortune on food though, but worth it. Just hope i keep gaining at this level


Don't get bogged down with WEIGHT if weight is all you want do what Con

says

I did that and got the fat BB look4lb a week in muscle, hmmm if you say so:rolleyes:

Look in the mirror mate, thats what counts:thumb:


----------



## Ninjauk (Sep 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Don't get bogged down with WEIGHT if weight is all you want do what Con
> 
> says
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was 4lb of muscle every week, i've no doubt that there is some fat as well, But i'm getting to like what i see in the mirror. I'm naturaly very skinny so at the moment i'm putting on the weight and looking quite tonned, But evently that will stop and i will start noticing the fat. But i don't mind a bit of fat, if i can get over the 10stonne mark i'll be very happy


----------

